# Should I put Sky in the kidding pen??



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey,
Well, walked down to the barn about 20 minutes ago to find Sky munching away on hay with this dark brown mucus. Tomorrow marks the 150th day since the first day she was with the buck, and April 22nd marks the 150th day since the last day she was with a buck. 
I know amber goo is a key sign kidding is here, it just seems enormously unlikely that she would kid so soon. Plus I had a goat last year that gave bloody goo two weeks before kidding. She isn't having contractions or anything like that... but she is making a ton of racket. I tried to check her ligaments, and I can't feel any, but then again I stink at finding them . And I like to think it's harder to find them because shes an angora. 
I can't see an udder through all the fleece so I can't tell if it's shiny and she won't let me feel it...
I just don't know any help would really be appreciated!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My feeling is better safe than sorry. You can always let her out later.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto what Karen said. Yep, she looks close.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am going to go down and try to check out her udder. It would figure that she would have a kid today of all days, as I have the flu!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I went down and she is baby talking. I also felt her udder and it is very full and tight. how long before she begins to push will she have contractions? Do you think there will be kids tonight? She doesn't look as pregnant as she has looked for the past couple weeks, does this mean the kid(s) have dropped? Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like the kids have dropped, tight firm udder..and if she is talking to to tummy...they are on their way...Kidding pen it is...happy kidding...


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

She just ate a ton of food...but I don't think she would pass up food if her life depended on it so not sure that really means anything lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I have a few that would be happy to eat while pushing lol...and some who chew a cud all the way through lol..each goat is different...could be she is close but not quite there..


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds like she's getting close. I have girls that are polar opposites when it comes to preparing to kid and kidding. Hope all goes well and smooth for you and her


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

haha...I could see her chewing cud as she pushed. This is her 2nd kidding, and her first kidding was my first kidding as well. She was acting weird, but it didn't even occur to me that she was in labor. Looking back on it now that I am a little more experienced, it was so obvious. I think I will just go and check on her a lot. Hopefully if she does have them within 24 hours it will be during the day.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

pubgal83 said:


> Sounds like she's getting close. I have girls that are polar opposites when it comes to preparing to kid and kidding. Hope all goes well and smooth for you and her


Thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...yes...I missed day time kiddings.......I was told in my first goat year that if you dont want them to kid at night...dont feed them grain at night when they are close...Im beginning to wonder if that is an ol" wives tale or not lol


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A BEAUTIFUL BLUE EYED CHOCOLATE BROWN DOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is very healthy and suckling and everything!!! Sky did a great job, there were no complications or anything. I am sooooo excited!!!!! Thank you everybody!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay a baby! Blue eyes and Chocolate, so pretty! You should post some pictures.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY! Goatluver, great move ! Literally.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I will post some dyed off and fluffy pics in birth announcements in a little while!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

happybleats said:


> awe...yes...I missed day time kiddings.......I was told in my first goat year that if you dont want them to kid at night...dont feed them grain at night when they are close...Im beginning to wonder if that is an ol" wives tale or not lol


My hubby swears by feeding at night for daytime births.....out of 400 cows we had two night births.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yahooooo thats one cute kid!!!


Doecygoat..does that mean he does feed at night or does not : ) I want to know!!! LOL I still have seven to kid!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww, so cute! Mom is cute too!  Congrats on the kid!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't think I have claimed an angora yet so I will claim this cutie pie.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol! I've already claimed her


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I feed around 4-5pm and have never had a night kidding.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

So cute! Congrats


----------

